# Rooney al PSG



## Fabry_cekko (16 Aprile 2013)

L'ex dirigente del club parigino, Michel Moulin dice "Da fonti attendibili vi annuncio che Wayne Rooney al Psg è un affare concluso. Il prossimo anno giocherà a Parigi".


----------



## Canonista (16 Aprile 2013)




----------



## Kurt91 (16 Aprile 2013)

In Francia ne sono convintissimi. Bé, nonostante Rooney sia calato un po' nell'ultimo anno, rimane un grande colpo.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Aprile 2013)

Cedono Rooney e prendono Falcao... beati loro


----------



## iceman. (16 Aprile 2013)

stanno buttando un sacco di soldi a vuoto...non vinceranno nulla a parte la liguria1"cit


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (16 Aprile 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> stanno buttando un sacco di soldi a vuoto...non vinceranno nulla a parte la liguria1"cit



Ibrahimovic Rooney in attacco, non Pazzini Niang


----------



## runner (16 Aprile 2013)

ma che senso ha con Ibra?


----------



## Canonista (16 Aprile 2013)

Ma Rooney è un Dio in England, non può andare in Francia!!!


----------



## Dexter (16 Aprile 2013)

magari ci regalano pastore


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Aprile 2013)

Ormai i soldi contano piu del fascino, ma cosa ci va a fare in ligue 1


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Aprile 2013)

*Ancelotti a RMC: "Penso che sia impossibile acquistare Wayne Rooney: è un'icona del Manchester United."*


----------



## DannySa (16 Aprile 2013)

Se fossi in loro gli darei Rooney e mi farei dare Verratti


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Aprile 2013)

Rooney deve rimanere a Manchester...non esiste che va in Francia


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Aprile 2013)

Lucas, Rooney, Ibrahimovic, Lavezzi. BOOOM


----------



## juventino (16 Aprile 2013)

Se lo vendono è solo per avere i soldi per poter arrivare a Falcao.


----------



## jaws (16 Aprile 2013)

Fosse vero la mia stima per Rooney crollerebbe


----------



## Canonista (16 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Lucas, Rooney, Ibrahimovic, Lavezzi.



...manca solo Carl Johnson e sono pronti ad assaltare i Ballas!


----------



## #Dodo90# (16 Aprile 2013)

Bisogna vedere anche come va a finire con il FPF, da quanto si diceva il PSG è tutt'altro che tranquillo...


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Aprile 2013)

Spero che non sia vero,mi cadrebbe un personaggio.


----------



## Miro (16 Aprile 2013)

Non capisco il senso di cedere Rooney per prendere Falcao...a meno che l'inglese se ne voglia andare, il suo rapporto con Ferguson non è dei migliori.



Canonista ha scritto:


> ...manca solo Carl Johnson e sono pronti ad assaltare i Ballas!


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Maggio 2013)

Anche *Sir Alex Ferguson *oggi, al termine della partita *Manchester United - Swansea *avrebbe dichiarato ai giornalisti che *Rooney avrebbe chiesto alla società la cessione*. 

Una notizia che circola da giorni ma che ora sarebbe stata *praticamente ufficializzata *dall'allenatore del Manchester. 
Impensabile che *Rooney* cambi casacca in Inghilterra, per lui si aprono le porte del *Paris Saint Germain*.


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Maggio 2013)

*Sir Alex Ferguson intervistato da Skysport UK conferma:"Rooney mi ha chiesto di andare via da Manchester".*


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (15 Maggio 2013)

psg o real secondo me,molto defilato il bayern


----------



## Nicco (15 Maggio 2013)

Rooney con la maglia del PSG non si può vedere.


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Maggio 2013)

Andrà al Real Madrid.


----------



## Canonista (15 Maggio 2013)

Non posso crederci...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Maggio 2013)

io pensavo che finiva la carriera a Manchester...si vede che non ha più stimoli


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (15 Maggio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> io pensavo che finiva la carriera a Manchester...si vede che non ha più stimoli



È l'unica spiegazione plausibile


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Maggio 2013)

Rooney con Ibra, Lavezzi, Lucas e Verratti è qualcosa di illegale...


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Maggio 2013)

Fossi nel Manchester lo venderei, c'è qualcosa che non va, è evidente.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Maggio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Rooney con Ibra, Lavezzi, Lucas e Verratti è qualcosa di illegale...


..........Verratti ???
Lucas...................Lavezzi
.....Ibrahimovic...Rooney


- - - Aggiornato - - -



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> io pensavo che finiva la carriera a Manchester...si vede che non ha più stimoli


Dici?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> ..........Verratti ???
> Lucas...................Lavezzi
> .....Ibrahimovic...Rooney
> 
> ...



vabbè a Parigi ne prenderà pure di più


----------



## Canonista (15 Maggio 2013)

Io ci sto rimanendo malissimo


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (15 Maggio 2013)

Cioe' questi schiereranno Ibra e Rooney in attacco?


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Maggio 2013)

Ma il FFP ????  esiste solo per il nano ...


----------



## Canonista (18 Maggio 2013)




----------

